

Color Theory and Aesthetic Gibberish - JoeyDoey
http://doodles.danjoedesign.com/2010/04/22/color-theory-and-aesthetic-gibberish/

======
devmonk
Wonder what the OP thinks about pink vs. blue prison walls and about striped
vs. orange prisoner uniforms. I think there is some science to colors, and
perhaps there is some truth behind the B.S. they were teaching.

